# Request: Change of User Name



## GORKHALI

hello Mod ji!! Plz change my username from flying machine to PANDORA, thankz in advance sir .


----------



## neutron786

Hey even i want to change my name to Neutron


----------



## Tiger Awan

There is a specific thread for this (google it )

or PM moderators


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

pls change my name to "Mirza"

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Frank Martin

vks_gautam said:


> pls change my name to "Mirza"


 
Use this thread mate, and avoid digging up an old thread for that.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/88437-username-changes.html


----------



## King Solomon

Pls change my username to S-19


----------



## RazPaK

But I always liked your name Stylish Executive.


----------



## untitled

We have S-2, an S-10 and now a future S-19


----------



## JonAsad

pdf_shurtah said:


> We have S-2, an S-10 and now a future S-19



how the S-19 came into existence-
thats should be obvious to guess--


----------



## untitled

JonAsad said:


> that should be obvious to guess--



Nope, enlighten me


----------



## JonAsad

pdf_shurtah said:


> Not to me. Enlighten me


 
cm on ya akhi-

if S-2 and S-10 gets married-
and they do some late night multiplications- additions and suppositions- -
then S-19

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Send PM to Administrators Webmaster,Agnostic Muslim or Asim Aquil. That's how only yu can get your username changed.


----------



## King Solomon

BlackenTheSky said:


> Send PM to Administrators Webmaster,Agnostic Muslim or Asim Aquil. That's how only yu can get your username changed.



I sent a PM to ANTIBODY but was told to create a topic here.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Stylish Executive said:


> I sent a PM to ANTIBODY but was told to create a topic here.



My friend,It's done only when you send PM to Admins not any MOD. I bet an admin or MOD will just come here and tell you to ''PM admins''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

To, the Headquareters
subject: change my Name...

"Anoushirvan"


----------



## mosu

Mods plz change my username as Mosu


----------



## Zarvan

@WebMaster Please change my name to Assassin Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

@WebMaster Please change my name to "Pur-Aman-Ghunda"


----------



## EAK

@WebMaster Please change my name to ''Wanted''


----------



## Shabz Nist

Dear Admins, 

Please change my name to Freyr, whenever possible.

Regards,
- SN


----------



## Lord ZeN

@WebMaster Please change my user name to Lord Zen 
@Horus


----------



## SrNair

@WebMaster Sir Please change my username to 'SrNair'
@Horus 

Thank you


----------



## nair

sreekumar said:


> @WebMaster Sir Please change my username to 'SrNair'
> Thank you



No cannot!!!!!!! The quota for the word "nair" is over....... @Ravi Nair @Nair saab @Mr.Nair , myself.... How many more???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

sreekumar said:


> @WebMaster Sir Please change my username to 'SrNair'
> @Horus
> Thank you


*Why ?* Sreekumar is a really nice name*. *
*Why add your Caste/family name to it.*


----------



## SrNair

Lord Zen said:


> *Why ?* Sreekumar is a really a nice name*. *
> *Why add your Caste/family name to it.*




That is my full name bro.I dont meant it for caste .

Thank you Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Horus @WebMaster

I humbly request my username to be changed to 'Chronos.' Too many nairs floating around and a bit uncomfortable carrying around a caste name.

I will explain name change via sig.

@nair @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porus

Please change my username to Bin Qasim or Ghazi Ilmuddin. The _momineens_ of _islam ka qila_ will probably have less doubts about my country of origin.


----------



## EagleEyes

Chronos said:


> @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> I humbly request my username to be changed to 'Chronos.' Too many nairs floating around and a bit uncomfortable carrying around a caste name.
> 
> I will explain name change via sig.
> 
> @nair @SrNair



Done buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

WebMaster said:


> Done buddy.



thank you webmaster. as I said too many nairs and I am uncomfortable carrying around a caste name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Horus @WebMaster
Sir a Humble request Change my both flaga as shown by my IP, there were some organizational problems due to which i have use another nationality...i hope it will not sound dumb to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Sir 
plz change my name to 'BUNT'


----------



## Porus

@WebMaster Thank you for doing a little favour. But unfortunately UK is not my country of origin, could be easily guessed by my poor command over English. Change it to _sabz hilali_ plz.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@WebMaster @Horus 

May I ask you to change my ID to *AfsharTurk
*
Thank you in advance. 
*


*


----------



## I.R.A

@WebMaster @Horus 
Can you please help change my user name from current one to Color_Less_Sky? I will really appreciate the change and thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

@WebMaster @Horus

Can you guys please delete my account. I want to sign up with other account and want to delete it ASAP.


----------



## EagleEyes

razahassan1997 said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> Can you guys please delete my account. I want to sign up with other account and want to delete it ASAP.



I can change your name?


----------



## IrbiS

WebMaster said:


> I can change your name?


I would like that too if possible!


----------



## EagleEyes

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> I would like that too if possible!



Ok, to what?


----------



## Iggy

WebMaster said:


> Ok, to what?



Can you change my name to Iggy Pop??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

seiko said:


> Can you change my name to Iggy Pop??



Elo Iggy. 

Change my name to Seiko please and change Seiko's name to Iggy Pop


----------



## Iggy

PlanetWarrior said:


> Elo Iggy.
> 
> Change my name to Seiko please and change Seiko's name to Iggy Pop




Webby can you do that? It will be fin people abusing this guy thinking that its me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

WebMaster said:


> Ok, to what?


IrbiS would be o.k


----------



## PlanetWarrior

seiko said:


> Webby can you do that? It will be fin people abusing this guy thinking that its me



Yeah and all the dudes here will mistaken you for a leggy lady called Iggy Pop. Wait till your wife checks your private messages on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Mine too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WebMaster said:


> I can change your name?



Thank you for changing my user name


----------



## Sine Nomine

@WebMaster change my both flags to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

قناص said:


> @WebMaster change my both flags to Pakistan...



Why did you even choose Ukrainian flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

قناص said:


> @WebMaster change my both flags to Pakistan...


Yippiieeee!
Finally you've accepted it!!


----------



## Sine Nomine

Hiptullha said:


> Why did you even choose Ukrainian flags?





levina said:


> Yippiieeee!
> Finally you've accepted it!!


Well for trolling you have to either a Pakistani or Indian on this forum and i am totally mobile person can be anywhere in world..


----------



## Hiptullha

قناص said:


> Well for trolling you have to either a Pakistani or Indian on this forum and i am totally mobile person can be anywhere in world..



Best trolls on this forum are 50 cent Chinese shills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

قناص said:


> Well for trolling you have to either a Pakistani or Indian on this forum and i am totally mobile person can be anywhere in world..


Then you must be using zenmate!!


----------



## Sine Nomine

levina said:


> Then you must be using zenmate!!


Nup more secure use TOR and WHONIX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

WebMaster said:


> I can change your name?



@WebMaster It's better that you delete this account because I won't be able to use it anymore.


----------



## doppelganger

@imranrashid please change you name back.


----------



## WAJsal

Could you please change my name to "I'm sexy and i know it" just kidding.


----------



## JonAsad

@WebMaster Kindly change my name to " á pakisztáni " ???


----------



## Levina

JonAsad said:


> @WebMaster Kindly change my name to " á pakisztáni " ???


Why the extra "zee" in it??
ع باكيستني??? Or الباكيستني??
Did i get it right?


----------



## Iggy

JonAsad said:


> @WebMaster Kindly change my name to " á pakisztáni " ???



Hahahah abe tera naam nahi change karega..webby already mentioned it..


----------



## JonAsad

levina said:


> Why the extra "zee" in it??
> ع باكيستني??? Or الباكيستني??
> Did i get it right?


its Hungarian for "The Pakistani"



seiko said:


> Hahahah abe tera naam nahi change karega..webby already mentioned it..



Well i am an adamant follower of Thomas H. Palmer's philosophy,
'Tis a lesson you should heed.
Try, try, try again.
If at first you don't succeed.
Try, try, try again.

@WebMaster kindly change it.


----------



## $@rJen

@WebMaster Can you please change my User name from Sarjenprabhu to just "Sarjen"


----------



## Salik

@WebMaster why not give name change power to the users. Save admins time utilize somewhere else?


----------



## BetterPakistan

@WebMaster


I requested you to close my account because I don't want to use it anymore.


----------



## EagleEyes

razahassan1997 said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> 
> I requested you to close my account because I don't want to use it anymore.



We don't close accounts.


----------



## BetterPakistan

WebMaster said:


> We don't close accounts.



Okay, Please change my username to BetterPakistan.

One thing more I want to know is that how can I stop receiving emails from defence forum at the email with which I have sign up here. I have constantly updated my settings by clicking on disable all emails hyperlink at the email but still I am getting emails?


----------



## EagleEyes

razahassan1997 said:


> Okay, Please change my username to BetterPakistan.
> 
> One thing more I want to know is that how can I stop receiving emails from defence forum at the email with which I have sign up here. I have constantly updated my settings by clicking on disable all emails hyperlink at the email but still I am getting emails?



I will fix it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

WebMaster said:


> I will fix it for you.



Qibla Webby mohtaram

change my name to "Sinnerman108" please.

@WebMaster sahab.


----------



## BetterPakistan

WebMaster said:


> I will fix it for you.



I hope you remember that I requested you that again and again I have cancelled receiving emails at my personal email account from defence.pk but still I am receiving emails. You told me that you will fix it for me but I don't know why I am still receiving emails???

@WebMaster


----------



## EagleEyes

BetterPakistan said:


> I hope you remember that I requested you that again and again I have cancelled receiving emails at my personal email account from defence.pk but still I am receiving emails. You told me that you will fix it for me but I don't know why I am still receiving emails???
> 
> @WebMaster



Emails are off as far as i know, which emails do you get? May be they are delayed.



Hank Moody said:


> Qibla Webby mohtaram
> 
> change my name to "Sinnerman108" please.
> 
> @WebMaster sahab.



Why you want to change it again man?


----------



## Sinnerman108

WebMaster said:


> Emails are off as far as i know, which emails do you get? May be they are delayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why you want to change it again man?



Reinventing again .. more a meaner and more evil me !

Naa .. this is in memory of Nina Simone.

Kar dalo !


----------



## BetterPakistan

WebMaster said:


> Emails are off as far as i know, which emails do you get? May be they are delayed.



I am still receiving emails and I got this one also on which you quoted me and said "Emails are off as far as i know, which emails do you get? May be they are delayed".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

@WebMaster Kindly change my name to *Somu*

Some guys here confusing my IDs to that of @DESERT FIGHTER and tagging me in Pakistan related threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@WebMaster please change my user name to RainMan or Rain Man .



قناص said:


> @WebMaster change my both flags to Pakistan...



You should change your user name first to something in English; no way to quote you other than copy-pasting your user name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

@WebMaster 

Please change my name to 'Yaduveer'. 

My current name has no meaning, but just random key press for initial test run. Now it sticks for forever 

Thanks


----------



## EagleEyes

Sinnerman108 said:


> Reinventing again .. more a meaner and more evil me !
> 
> Naa .. this is in memory of Nina Simone.
> 
> Kar dalo !



done



desert warrior said:


> @WebMaster Kindly change my name to *Somu*
> 
> Some guys here confusing my IDs to that of @DESERT FIGHTER and tagging me in Pakistan related threads.



not available



Rain Man said:


> @WebMaster please change my user name to RainMan or Rain Man .
> 
> 
> 
> You should change your user name first to something in English; no way to quote you other than copy-pasting your user name.



done



Yaduveer said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Please change my name to 'Yaduveer'.
> 
> My current name has no meaning, but just random key press for initial test run. Now it sticks for forever
> 
> Thanks



done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

WebMaster said:


> done



Bari Meharbani sarkaar.


----------



## Parul

@WebMaster please change my username to : *Клара*


----------



## PoKeMon

@WebMaster 

Can you please change my user name to *PoKeMon* (please mind the case).


----------



## third eye

@WebMaster 

While changing names of posters is it possible to display the old name somewhere for a week maybe for us to familiarise ones self with the new name . Ideally it could be on his post itself near the new name.

Once a poster changes his name, picture & signature sometimes one loses track of who this is / was .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

third eye said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> While changing names of posters is it possible to display the old name somewhere for a week maybe for us to familiarise ones self with the new name . Ideally it could be on his post itself near the new name.
> 
> Once a poster changes his name, picture & signature sometimes one loses track of who this is / was .



One should put the old user name in signature for some time. I am doing it right now.


----------



## Anees

@WebMaster , can u change my name to "Anees"...... Appreciated your response ...


----------



## SRP

WebMaster said:


> not available



Then @*SRP* ??


----------



## Salik

third eye said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> While changing names of posters is it possible to display the old name somewhere for a week maybe for us to familiarise ones self with the new name . Ideally it could be on his post itself near the new name.
> 
> Once a poster changes his name, picture & signature sometimes one loses track of who this is / was .



@WebMaster please allot automated read only user code to every user so if they change name, designation or picture, they'll always be recognized.


----------



## Pangu

@WebMaster

Plz chnage my name to - *Pangu*

I appreciate your attention & help.


----------



## Anees

aneesdani said:


> @WebMaster , can u change my name to "Anees"...... Appreciated your response ...



@WebMaster


----------



## EagleEyes

Anees said:


> @WebMaster



Done.



Клара said:


> @WebMaster please change my username to : *Клара*



done



PoKeMon said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Can you please change my user name to *PoKeMon* (please mind the case).



done.









Anees said:


> @WebMaster , can u change my name to "Anees"...... Appreciated your response ...



done



SRP said:


> Then @*SRP* ??



done



Pangu said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Plz chnage my name to - *Pangu*
> 
> I appreciate your attention & help.



done



Anees said:


> @WebMaster



done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

@WebMaster ... thank you


----------



## SRP

WebMaster said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> done



Thank You


----------



## JonAsad

PoKeMon said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Can you please change my user name to *PoKeMon* (please mind the case).



i hate @PoKeMon 

@WebMaster kindly change my name to Hanakiya


----------



## NKVD

@WebMaster please change my name to humble request to you LEVIATHAN


----------



## PoKeMon

JonAsad said:


> i hate @PoKeMon
> 
> @WebMaster kindly change my name to Hanakiya



But I love you Jon A Sad guy. Ye le puppy aur ab khush hoja.



WebMaster said:


> done



Thanks webby.

Its Poke not Pope though.


----------



## William Hung

@WebMaster please kindly change my name to @NiceGirl, or to @Yorozuya if that one is alrady taken. 

Black Flag sounds too extremist. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gauss

Black Flag said:


> @WebMaster please kindly change my name to @NiceGirl, or to @Yorozuya if that one is alrady taken.
> 
> Black Flag sounds too extremist.
> 
> Thank you.


You are a girl? But once you were talking about having an 'imaginary rich girlfriend who would buy you iphone' or something like that.
I consider you and @FairAndUnbiased to be the two best people on this forum by a long distance.


----------



## William Hung

Gauss said:


> You are a girl? But once you were talking about having an 'imaginary rich girlfriend who would buy you iphone' or something like that.
> I consider you and @FairAndUnbiased to be the two best people on this forum by a long distance.



No I'm not but... I can be one if people are willing to pay good money. (hint: ~$2)

Yea that Fair unbiased guy is smart and know his stuff, but he doesn't post much.


----------



## EagleEyes

PoKeMon said:


> But I love you Jon A Sad guy. Ye le puppy aur ab khush hoja.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks webby.
> 
> Its Poke not Pope though.



Pope is me, the other one is you. You'r welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Gauss said:


> You are a girl? But once you were talking about having an 'imaginary rich girlfriend who would buy you iphone' or something like that.
> I consider you and @FairAndUnbiased to be the two best people on this forum by a long distance.



lol I'm just the typical Chinese guy with time to burn.


----------



## Indos

Black Flag said:


> @WebMaster please kindly change my name to @NiceGirl, or to @Yorozuya if that one is alrady taken.
> 
> Black Flag sounds too extremist.
> 
> Thank you.



Yah, Nice Girl.....so you are going to team up with NiceGuy buddy 



Black Flag said:


> No I'm not but... I can be one if people are willing to pay good money. (hint: ~$2)
> 
> .



Dont think like that man...... 

Your image that you are going to show will* likely *be you in the future .....


----------



## Gauss

Black Flag said:


> No I'm not but... I can be one if people are willing to pay good money. (hint: ~$2)
> 
> Yea that Fair unbiased guy is smart and know his stuff, but he doesn't post much.


lol....your wit crack me.
So are you studying or do you work?



FairAndUnbiased said:


> lol I'm just the typical Chinese guy with time to burn.


you and @Black Flag are the two perfectly normal and balanced people on PDF. thats what makes you the best. the rest are all kind of lets say 'off the human equilibrium mark'.


----------



## Sine Nomine

@WebMaster fellows have complain about my name,no way to quote me other then copy pasting so please change my name to :*Mubarizun قناص*


----------



## Cheetah786

قناص said:


> @WebMaster fellows have complain about my name,no way to quote me other then copy pasting so please change my name to :*Mubarizun قناص*




Webby trying to change @*قناص *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Cheetah786 said:


> Webby trying to change @*قناص *


just copy it from here....


----------



## Lord ZeN

*@WebMaster *Please Change my user name to* " Ivan "*


----------



## Mughal-Prince

@WebMaster
How can I have my name changed please help.
Kindly change my name to 
"His-Highness". Thanks 
@Oscar
@Horus


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Gauss said:


> lol....your wit crack me.
> So are you studying or do you work?
> 
> 
> you and @Black Flag are the two perfectly normal and balanced people on PDF. thats what makes you the best. the rest are all kind of lets say 'off the human equilibrium mark'.



sigh, I guess I just lost my sense of what is normal after being on here so long LOL.


----------



## William Hung

Indos said:


> Yah, Nice Girl.....so you are going to team up with NiceGuy buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think like that man......
> 
> Your image that you are going to show will* likely *be you in the future .....



Boss, @NiceGirl is not a bad name. You only need to worry if it says @NiceLadyBoy. Lucky I'm not requesting for that name. 



Gauss said:


> So are you studying or do you work?



I am studying fulltime. 

But I also work part time when I'm free. I actually work for a member here name @Indos. my pay rate is ~$2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Black Flag said:


> I am studying fulltime.
> 
> But I also work part time when I'm free. I actually work for a member here name @Indos. my pay rate is ~$2.



Yeah, I should have a very good company though to afford paying a Master Degree student who actually resides in Australia which GDP per capita is higher than USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

@WebMaster @Horus Can you please help change my user name from current one to EAK ..i wud really appreciate it Thanks In advance


----------



## William Hung

Indos said:


> Yeah, I should have a very good company though to afford paying a Master Degree student who actually resides in Australia which GDP per capita is higher than USA.



I've temporary defected to another country... where I will learn new skills to get ready for my pay rise, ~$2.25.

@WebMaster, if you're not going to change my name to @NiceGirl or @Yorozuya, can you at least change @Indos name into @BadPIMP?

Thank you.


----------



## Indos

Black Flag said:


> I've temporary defected to another country... where I will learn new skills to get ready for my pay rise, ~$2.25.
> 
> @WebMaster, if you're not going to change my name to @NiceGirl or @Yorozuya,* can you at least change @Indos name into @BadPIMP?*
> 
> Thank you.



Wanting to have negative rating on my side alone 

Dont play here to much as you are still studying, meanwhile I am here at PDF to boost my work motivation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@WebMaster I need a name change please ==" Evil Angel "


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> @WebMaster I need a name change please ==" Evil Angel "


Angel will not suit choose devil or satan or similar


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Angel will not suit choose devil or satan or similar


evil angel is a fictional character - for some odd reason i am obsessed with this character or lets call it a name --- something that represents the current Intelligentsia of the country ....for some they are the evil and for some they are the angel


----------



## Lord ZeN

*@WebMaster @Horus*
Please Change my user name to " *Ivan* "

With Redards


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

@WebMaster , @Horus ..
can you change my user name to 'AHAM BRIHMASMI' please ????


----------



## Gauss

FairAndUnbiased said:


> sigh, I guess I just lost my sense of what is normal after being on here so long LOL.


Internet forums are not really for real world people. I mean people who thrive in real world and are the ones who are actually running it. Apart from you two i bet none of the people here are respected too much in real world.



Black Flag said:


> I am studying fulltime.


What are you doing your Masters in, O wise one ?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Gauss said:


> Internet forums are not really for real world people. I mean people who thrive in real world and are the ones who are actually running it. Apart from you two i bet none of the people here are respected too much in real world.
> 
> 
> What are you doing your Masters in, O wise one ?



lol I'm not that successful. I just had to switch research groups and totally change my project. I justify the time I spend paid but on PDF as "intellectual stimulation" to help me think better about science.


----------



## Gauss

FairAndUnbiased said:


> lol I'm not that successful. I just had to switch research groups and totally change my project. I justify the time I spend paid but on PDF as "intellectual stimulation" to help me think better about science.


By thriving in real world i meant not getting to the top of the organizational ladder but i was talking about people who know their stuff inside out and are respected by everyone. Such people can be spotted because they talk in the simplest manner. As Einstein said,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Gauss said:


> By thriving in real world i meant not getting to the top of the organizational ladder but i was talking about people who know their stuff inside out and are respected by everyone. Such people can be spotted because they talk in the simplest manner. As Einstein said,



For reals. People hide behind jargon and math too often when they don't actually know something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkSeid

@WebMaster @Horus 
Can you kindly change my username to *DarkSeid*, thanks in advance.


----------



## JonAsad

@WebMaster kindly change my name to Ubhor


----------



## EagleEyes

JonAsad said:


> @WebMaster kindly change my name to Ubhor



Your username is legendary, i suggest not changing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

WebMaster said:


> Your username is legendary, i suggest not changing it.


the time has come for the legend to die- 
Kindly change it to Hanakia-


----------



## Lord ZeN

WebMaster said:


> Your username is legendary, i suggest not changing it.


*@WebMaster *
Please Change my user name to " *Ivan* "

I'm have been waiting for a very long time bhai.


----------



## SafShikan

@WebMaster can you please change my username to SafShikan or Saf Shikan....thanks in anticipation


----------



## William Hung

Gauss said:


> Internet forums are not really for real world people. I mean people who thrive in real world and are the ones who are actually running it. Apart from you two i bet none of the people here are respected too much in real world.
> 
> 
> What are you doing your Masters in, O wise one ?



Gauss my friend, I hardly get any respect in life. Look at this thread, everyone has their name changed, but my request was totally ignored. No respect for me at all! 

@WebMaster I've been requesting for a name change since way back last year. Please kindly change my name to @Yorozuya.

*EDIT: Domo Arigatou!! *


----------



## Gauss

Yorozuya said:


> Gauss my friend, I hardly get any respect in life. Look at this thread, everyone has their name changed, but my request was totally ignored. No respect for me at all!


lol. maybe Webmaster was hesitant because he thought that @NiceGirl was inappropriate for a guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Gauss said:


> lol. maybe Webmaster was hesitant because he thought that @NiceGirl was inappropriate for a guy.



Having the name NiceGirl would make the mods less harsh on you. That was the plan. But I will settle for this new one I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

Thanks Webby.


----------



## hiepelines

yeah , i want too...
how can i change my name ?


----------



## Salik

hiepelines said:


> yeah , i want too...
> how can i change my name ?



Go to local registration authority and ask for name change then give an ad in the newspaper!

Mithai but rahi he : )

@WebMaster plz name change when a person is at least Senior Member.


----------



## Sine Nomine

@WebMaster please change my name to "Mubarizun....قناص"or"Mubarizun"
Because no one is able to tag me.


----------



## syedali73

قناص said:


> @WebMaster please change my name to "Mubarizun....قناص"
> Because no one is able to tag me.


@قناص

See I could. All I did was copied your name from the footer and pasted it next to the @ sign. Of-course it is not as easy as for the names in roman capitals.


----------



## Sine Nomine

syedali73 said:


> @قناص
> 
> See I could. All I did was copied your name from the footer and pasted it next to the @ sign. Of-course it is not as easy as for the names in roman capitals.


that's why sir i was changing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

قناص said:


> that's why sir i was changing it.



Though there's uniqueness in this name.

I remember a story. In a village there was one and only young lady teacher. Everyone respected her utmost and called her 'teacher aapi' even no young man dared to become her lover and call any other name. She always wanted to : )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Salik said:


> I remember a story. In a village there was one and only young lady teacher. Everyone respected her utmost and called her 'teacher aapi' even no young man dared to become her lover and call any other name. She always wanted to : )



sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

jamahir said:


> sad.



Remember 'jaat land' then things happen like this. @Kanaas kuch ker le bhai : )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Salik said:


> Remember 'jaat land' then things happen like this. @Kanaas kuch ker le bhai : )


kis kar lo bahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

قناص said:


> kis kar lo bahi?



Simply change the name bro, no tenshen. Qanas with q is better.


----------



## gau8av

@WebMaster could you change my nick to rākshas 

? 

thanks


----------



## Shamain

I am very inspired by mastankhan bahii's nick.
I want similar one, i want RangeenKhan. 

(nahiiiiii donttttt, i was kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

I am requesting a name change to "Topic"

If that doesn't work can I be called "Swagger Bishnoo"


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

Dear Admins @Horus @WebMaster @Ifran Baloch @waz 

I am rerequesting a name change to "Topic" 

or "Lucid Thoughts"

I prefer topic though.


----------



## Max

Dear Admins @Horus @WebMaster plz change my id name to "CASA"


----------



## chathrapathi

Please change my username to Chhatrapati


----------



## East or West India Best

Please change my name to: Kungpao Mao


----------



## Arya Desa

Requesting name change to:

KabootaranDiShaan


----------



## Hulk

Requesting to change my username to Hulk.


----------



## William Hung

In order to remove any confusion over my ethnicity, I would like to request my name to be changed into “@TPP Turbocharged Viet”

Or “@TPP Viet”

Thank you.


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WebMaster 
Kindly change my name to (Abu Namr) my current name is Sanskrit word i want to change it please.....


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dear Admins @WebMaster @Horus @waz 

I'd like to change my username to "29to22".


----------



## JonAsad

Dear @WebMaster and @Horus 
Kindly change my name to "26"


----------



## EagleEyes

All of you have gone crazy i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pak-marine

change my user name to : kafir-marine


----------



## Adecypher

@WebMaster 
Sir, by the looks of this thread, I admire your *patience *and *perseverance*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Please choose a better ID so other members can tag you easily. Numbers usually don't appear in tag search.



Peter C said:


> Dear Admins @WebMaster @Horus @waz
> 
> I'd like to change my username to "29to22".


----------



## Whazzup

@WebMaster and @Horus kindly change username to Whazzup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster
Requesting a name change- Araneae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

levina said:


> @WebMaster
> Requesting a name change.



U2 , kya rakhna hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jackhammer2 said:


> U2 , kya rakhna hai?


a gender neutral name- Araneae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Adecypher said:


> @WebMaster
> Sir, by the looks of this thread, I admire your *patience *and *perseverance*...



Generally it is a good idea to keep the same name, there are members from 2006 who will stop by and will be like where did this person x go, but x might have changed the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdoc

WebMaster said:


> Generally it is a good idea to keep the same name, there are members from 2006 who will stop by and will be like where did this person x go, but x might have changed the name.



Tell me about it .....


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WebMaster
I request you before Pls change my name to Abu Namr plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
@Horus


----------



## vsdoc

@WebMaster @Horus 

Guys you may please rethink your decision to allow this ridiculous changing of IDs on PDF.

Unless you have very strong and confirmed knowledge/information that the said person's real life ID has been compromised, posing a threat to his/her person, or that of his/her near and dear ones.

I'll tell you why.

You have a forum policy about duplicate IDs right?

You do not want someone banned to come back and post under a different name.

Well, this is much the same.

A person might be really unpopular, have pissed people off, have terrible views on some/many subjects. Under a certain ID. Not enough to get banned, but you get my point.

Then the person asks for a change of ID. And the vast majority of the membership here who is not either regular on a day to day basis, or keep checking on this thread, would be none the wiser for it.

And then you have a new lease of life for the concerned person.

A rebirth if you will. Very dharmic. 

Even so, does clash with your duplicate ID rule conceptually.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

levina said:


> a gender neutral name- Araneae



Go to WebMaster's profile and post new name I think only then he'll change username.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Whazzup said:


> Go to WebMaster's profile and post new name I think only then he'll change username.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Horus said:


> Please choose a better ID so other members can tag you easily. Numbers usually don't appear in tag search.



"Hamartia Antidote"


----------



## 45'22'

Change my name to 'Webmaster'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WebMaster @Horus 
I request you before Pls change my name to Abu Namr plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Atleast reply me.


----------



## Zarvan

Whazzup said:


> @WebMaster and @Horus kindly change username to Whazzup


Are you Guru Dutt ?


----------



## Whazzup

Zarvan said:


> Are you Guru Dutt ?



No. Why do you think that ? If I may ask.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zarvan said:


> Are you Guru Dutt ?


Guru bhai is banned


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Horus @Slav Defence @Slav Defence @WebMaster 
Kindly change my name to *Markhor *my current ID is quite Talibani sound Plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


> @Horus @Slav Defence @Slav Defence @WebMaster
> Kindly change my name to *Markhor *my current ID is quite Talibani sound Plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


@Horus


----------



## Kompromat

Not available



Abu Namr said:


> @Horus


----------



## Maarkhoor

Horus said:


> Not available


If u don't mind pls change to 
*Ifrit*



Ifrit said:


> If u don't mind pls change to
> *Ifrit*


Thank u bro


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Horus I want to change my user name.


----------



## mosu

Plz change my username to Mosu


----------



## Basel

Is it really possible to change your username? If yes, then how many times its possible? @Horus


----------



## Hyperion

@Horus, lala, kindly change my ID to @WebMaster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Ifrit said:


> @Horus @Slav Defence @Slav Defence @WebMaster
> Kindly change my name to *Markhor *my current ID is quite Talibani sound Plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


you ashamed of your talibani sounding name?-


----------



## Maarkhoor

JonAsad said:


> you ashamed of your talibani sounding name?-


Yes.. i don't support them Abu Namr means different but people often take it as Talibani name.



JonAsad said:


> you ashamed


But ashamed word is little strong what i feel is annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mythal

Can someone change my name to Mysterion ?


----------



## JonAsad

Ifrit said:


> Yes.. i don't support them Abu Namr means different but people often take it as Talibani name.
> 
> 
> But ashamed word is little strong what i feel is annoying.


Talibans have not just hijacked our names but our religion as well- so are we going to change the religion as well?-



mithyaa said:


> Can someone change my name to Mysterion ?









what a terrible name-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

JonAsad said:


> Talibans have not just hijacked our names but our religion as well- so are we going to change the religion as well?-


The ideas and their extreme interpretations of religious laws. Islaam is the most peaceful religion and Taliban / ISIS extremely violent not only for others but for Muslims also the version they create YES i don't support that version of Islam. They can't built a single room but keen to destroy 1000 years old history they are real evils / Shaitan. Majority of Muslims believes Shaitaan do bad things to Muslims only but in fact he is against All Allah's creations and human beings.


----------



## Mutakalim

Hi @Horus 
Please change my nick name to "Testing Sanity On PDF". I think it's more approperiate.


----------



## Maira La

Hyperion said:


> @Horus, lala, kindly change my ID to @WebMaster!



Sorry, no duplicate ID. Try something more creative, like *WebMistress*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Basel said:


> Is it really possible to change your username? If yes, then how many times its possible? @Horus


As many times u want


----------



## Basel

45'22' said:


> As many times u want



Thank for informing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Well, not a bad twist to my original request! 



Maira La said:


> Sorry, no duplicate ID. Try something more creative, like *WebMistress*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

@WebMaster @Horus 

can I have my name changed to:
*
Asura *


thanks


----------



## Mythal

@WebMaster @Horus Can you please change my name to Mythal .


----------



## EagleEyes

Mythal said:


> @WebMaster @Horus Can you please change my name to Mythal .



Changed


----------



## mosu

WebMaster said:


> Changed


Sir plz change my name to mosu


----------



## Zibago

@waz @WebMaster @Horus 
Please change my name to Zibago


----------



## Maarkhoor

fakhre mirpur said:


> @waz @WebMaster @Horus
> Please change my name to Zibago


Zibago is quite horse like name


----------



## Zibago

Ifrit said:


> Zibago is quite horse like name


Doctor Zibago yaad hay?


----------



## Maarkhoor

fakhre mirpur said:


> Doctor Zibago yaad hay?


Spelling mistake Dr Zivago google it


----------



## Zibago

Ifrit said:


> Spelling mistake Dr Zivago google it


Dr. Zibago - CommanderSafeguard Wiki - Wikia


----------



## Burhan Wani

@WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Horus I request you to change my username.

@WebMaster @Horus @waz The new name is Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WebMaster @Horus @waz 

Dear sir I was advised by a moderator to change my ID since Ifrit is associated with more to evil then good
, Kindly change my ID Ifrit to MaarKhoor.

Regards,


----------



## waz

Ifrit said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @waz
> 
> Dear sir I was advised by a moderator to change my ID since Ifrit is associated with more to evil then good
> , Kindly change my ID Ifrit to MaarKhoor.
> 
> Regards,



Yes I support this. The name isn't quite suitable for the brother. 

Thanks admins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@waz Why no one is responding for my request?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Please change my username to ``COAS`` or if that's not available then ``Chilllax``
@Horus @WebMaster


----------



## EagleEyes

MaarKhoor said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @waz
> 
> Dear sir I was advised by a moderator to change my ID since Ifrit is associated with more to evil then good
> , Kindly change my ID Ifrit to MaarKhoor.
> 
> Regards,



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

WebMaster said:


> Done.


I want it changed to Zibago


----------



## vsdoc

WebMaster said:


> Done.



Why don't you post sometime buddy?

Come into the trenches with us.

Apna hi ghar samjho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

vsdoc said:


> Why don't you post sometime buddy?
> 
> Come into the trenches with us.
> 
> Apna hi ghar samjho!



Will do when time permits. You be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

engineer saad said:


> @WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Horus I request you to change my username.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @waz The new name is Jonah Arthur


@WebMaster Please.


----------



## William Hung

Request name change to “@William Hung”

Thanks.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@WebMaster @Horus

Sir, kindly change my name to OrdinaryGenius. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## EagleEyes

OrdinaryGenius said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> Sir, kindly change my name to OrdinaryGenius. Thanks in Advance.





William Hung said:


> Request name change to “@William Hung”
> 
> Thanks.





Jonah Arthur said:


> @WebMaster Please.



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

WebMaster said:


> Done.


Thankyou


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

war khan said:


> Please change my username to ``COAS`` or if that's not available then ``Chilllax``
> @Horus @WebMaster


@WebMaster Please change my name to ``COAS`` ASAP


----------



## EagleEyes

war khan said:


> @WebMaster Please change my name to ``COAS`` ASAP



Not available, and the other one has spelling mistake.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

WebMaster said:


> Not available, and the other one has spelling mistake.


Then please change it to Lancelot


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

war khan said:


> Then please change it to Lancelot


@WebMaster


----------



## WAQAS119

Can I have "*WebMaster Original*" as my User name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

*@WebMaster *

Sire
Please change my user name to " * M.A.R.S* "

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ary @WebMaster bhai mera user name change kr do 
Change it to Lancelot


----------



## Zibago

@WebMaster zibago nahe to 'Sheikh Asim' kardain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

fakhre mirpur said:


> @WebMaster zibago nahe to 'Sheikh Asim' kardain


Why not zakoota jinn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Indus Falcon said:


> Why not zakoota jinn?


Khata to waisay he hoan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indus Falcon said:


> Why not zakoota jinn?



ha ha, two guys here are desperate for name changing.......(War Kan and Fakhre)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

MaarKhoor said:


> Wesy Fakhre Mirpur mien kiya masla hey..
> my sugestion is Masoom Darindaa



good one.

what about "tharki baingan"??

@fakhre mirpur


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> what about "tharki baingan"??
> 
> @fakhre mirpur



Super Tharki.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

jamahir said:


> what about "tharki baingan"??
> 
> @fakhre mirpur


Nah it sounds weird and i hate bengan,karelay,bhindi and kalitori



Indos said:


> Super Tharki.....


Tharki Avenger



Indos said:


> ha ha, two guys here are desperate for name changing.......(War Kan and Fakhre)


Its been three years i want a new user name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

fakhre mirpur said:


> Tharki Avenger



Ha,ha.....


----------



## jamahir

fakhre mirpur said:


> Nah it sounds weird



okay.



fakhre mirpur said:


> and i hate bengan,karelay,bhindi



oh, when they are stuffed with not-so-spicy filling, they taste lovely.



fakhre mirpur said:


> and kalitori



didn't know what that was, so googled... it is what south indian muslims call "turai".

a stew made of medium-cut turai pieces and eggs broken into it is delicious.



fakhre mirpur said:


> Tharki Avenger



avenging what??


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Indos said:


> ha ha, two guys here are desperate for name changing.......(War Kan and Fakhre)


I have been tagging @WebMaster for the past 2 weeks but he is not responding...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

war khan said:


> I have been tagging @WebMaster for the past 2 weeks but he is not responding...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfwind

I don't see any of your requested names being changed, thus I think your requests have been denied. Either that or he hasn't logged on.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

fakhre mirpur said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@fakhre mirpur @war khan 
Give reason to change ID ..reason means reason why you need to change.


----------



## Zibago

MaarKhoor said:


> @fakhre mirpur @war khan
> Give reason to change ID ..reason means reason why you need to change.


I dont like this id i want a new one


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

MaarKhoor said:


> @fakhre mirpur @war khan
> Give reason to change ID ..reason means reason why you need to change.


Same as yours.......i.e.Just for the sake of it.....Just kidding.LOL

I think its time to change user name cuz its juvinile....i think


----------



## Maarkhoor

@fakhre mirpur @war khan
For both of you i give u one example

Ifrit was my last ID

Ifrit is powerful jinn associate more with evil as compared to good I was advised by senior mod to change it because evil should not be honored in any way. u got what i said solid reason I believe specially @fakhre mirpur your name is perfect. But @war khan can argue since his name is quite aggressive and war mongering negative his name as per my personal opinion should be changed.

Regards.


Pls no more quotes


----------



## Zibago

MaarKhoor said:


> @fakhre mirpur @war khan
> For both of you i give u one example
> 
> Ifrit is my last ID
> 
> Ifrit is powerful jinn associate more with evil as compared to good I was advised by senior mod to change it because evil should not be honored in any way. u got what i said solid reason I believe specially @fakhre mirpur your name is perfect. But @war khan can argue since his name is quite aggressive and war mongering negative his name as per my personal opinion should be changed.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> Pls no more quotes


But i really would like Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

MaarKhoor said:


> But @war khan can argue since his name is quite aggressive and war mongering negative his name as per my personal opinion should be changed.


@WebMaster bhai ab to mera name change kr k ``Lancelot`` kr do.... Dekho ab to @MaarKhoor bhai ny bhi recommend kr dia hy....


----------



## Wolfwind

@WebMaster 

Requesting name change

New username: Wolfwind
Reason: This is an English language forum so I think my current username isn't that appropriate. Also due to the many homonyms in Chinese, Jigong can mean many things and might confuse people. 

If Wolfwind is unavailable, can I have the following as next choices (in this order):

Mountainwolf
Sinaepi
Sericpi


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

@WebMaster 
Please,Please change my username to Lancelot.


----------



## Musafir117

@WebMaster Sahib please change my name. 

request for new name " Musafir "


----------



## JonAsad

@WebMaster kindly change my name to ...


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> But i really would like Zibago


man your old name "fakhre mirpur" was cool i at first thought there is another guy with same pic :3 it's so confusing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> man your old name "fakhre mirpur" was cool i at first thought there is another guy with same pic :3 it's so confusing


That name was copied from a truck (〜￣▽￣)〜

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> That name was copied from a truck (〜￣▽￣)〜


----------



## Zibago

KURUMAYA said:


> @WebMaster Sahib please change my name.
> 
> request for new name " Musafir "


Agla eshtop burns road


----------



## Ihtasham ahmed

@Horus @WebMaster please change my name to NeonBlack


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> Agla eshtop burns road


Jindagi Ek shafar hai:huqqa:


----------



## Zibago

KURUMAYA said:


> Jindagi Ek shafar hai:huqqa:


To nang ja sadi khair ey


----------



## NP-complete

KURUMAYA said:


> @WebMaster Sahib please change my name.
> 
> request for new name " Musafir "


rickshaw man is better


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> To nang ja sadi khair ey


Tanga Lahore da hue panhve jhang da^ - ^
Kes kamne la chadiya Oe 
@WebMaster 
Zara nazr e ulfat idhar bhi kar dein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

KURUMAYA said:


> Tanga Lahore da hue panhve jhang da^ - ^
> Kes kamne la chadiya Oe
> @WebMaster
> Zara nazr e ulfat idhar bhi kar dein




Daikh magar pyar say

Fasla rakhain warna pyar ho jaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ihtasham ahmed

@Oscar please change my name to NeonBlack


----------



## Musafir117

@WebMaster Sir are you on vacations?(^^)
Whenever you comeback please change my ID the new one is ( Musafir ) and please also change my location as I'm moving to Australia from Dec 1st.


----------



## EagleEyes

KURUMAYA said:


> @WebMaster Sir are you on vacations?(^^)
> Whenever you comeback please change my ID the new one is ( Musafir ) and please also change my location as I'm moving to Australia from Dec 1st.



Not available.


----------



## mosu

WebMaster said:


> Not available.


Sir plz
change my name to mosu


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

@Zibago 
Mera name bhi change ho gya.....
Ye lo mithai khao.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ray_of_Hope said:


> @Zibago
> Mera name bhi change ho gya.....
> Ye lo mithai khao.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Zibago said:


>


Khair mubarik paa jee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

WebMaster said:


> Not available.


Thanks(^_^)
Please try for Musafir117


----------



## My-Analogous

@WebMaster 

Please change my to "Falcon Eye"


----------



## EagleEyes

ghazaliy2k said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Please change my to "Falcon Eye"



Not available.


----------



## My-Analogous

WebMaster said:


> Not available.



"My Analogous" is available?


----------



## ebrahym

plz change mine to ab_dogar


----------



## My-Analogous

@WebMaster 

"My Analogous" is available? if do please change into that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

@WebMaster Request change of user name to below in order of preference/availability

1. Clausewitz
2. Wylie
3. Suvorov
4. Oda Nobunaga


----------



## Moonlight

@WebMaster Can you change my username to 
Amu-Ch? Please & thanks!


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @WebMaster Can you change my username to AmuCh? Please & thanks!


A much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> A much



Lol . You are a real life stalker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

ghazaliy2k said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> "My Analogous" is available? if do please change into that



@WebMaster Please do the needful


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Lol . You are a real life stalker.


Live post mein aya tha


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Live post mein aya tha



Tu read karna Itna Zarori tha? ;-o


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Tu read karna Itna Zarori tha? ;-o


Aap to mind he kar gayein much madam


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Aap to mind he kar gayein much madam



Nahi I didn't mind.  ab ap mere username ki baizti Kar Rahe


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nahi I didn't mind.  ab ap mere username ki baizti Kar Rahe


Is user name ko daikh kar rana sanaullah ki punjab assembly wali much giri yaad ate hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Is user name ko daikh kar rana sanaullah ki punjab assembly wali much giri yaad ate hay



Mujhe to us Ka Soch Ke Kuch Aur Yaad ata. ;D idk if I can use this word here. :p Allah maf kare why would you even relate this username to such a moron in anyway.


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Mujhe to us Ka Soch Ke Kuch Aur Yaad ata. ;D idk if I can use this word here. :p Allah maf kare why would you even relate this username to such a moron in anyway.


Moron or murderer?


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Moron or murderer?



Moron, murderer, senseless and list goes on.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Change is good ,but at times it doesn't always go well with the identity.I mean the change of identity.A username you put or select for yourself to log in a forum, with the passage of time becomes your identity.A change or frequent changes may mess with everything for the reader or other members of forum that they relate with you.Use this facility with caution.
Please have some confidence in whatever you select for yourself and stick with it.
BTW what's in the name ?
It's all that you do makes or breaks you.

Just another Huwaii fire from my side.
I hope that nobody gets hurt at the other end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

S.U.R.B. said:


> Change is good ,but at times it doesn't always go well with the identity.I mean the change of identity.A username you put or select for yourself to log in a forum, with the passage of time becomes your identity.A change or frequent changes may mesmerize everything for the reader or other members of forum that they relate with you.Use this facility with caution.
> Please have some confidence in whatever you select for yourself and stick with it.
> BTW what's in the name ?
> It's all that you do makes or breaks you.
> 
> Just another Huwaii fire from my side.
> I hope that nobody gets hurt at the other end.


That's the whole point.one wants to turn a new leaf. Start a new life and come up with new ways to troll. It only annoys if someone you know changes his id without telling you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

persona_non_grata said:


> That's the whole point.one wants to turn a new leaf. Start a new life and come with new ways to troll. It only annoys if someone you know changes his id without telling you



If i understood it well so, the point is to be a troll and stick with it.The new page/leaf is just a mirage then, when there are ways to detect you back to your roots from your history on the forum.Annoyance for the readers may be ,but not for the oldies like us.
Change of username has another usage ,like for that of privacy concerns.
But that too most of the times is ineffective. Isn't it?

BTW cool avatar.I mostly find you being innovative in your avatar selection.
That Das boot was good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

S.U.R.B. said:


> If i understood it well so, the point is to be a troll and stic
> 
> That Das boot was good as well.


 I guess I am not only one who stalks and tries to keep track of user IDs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

S.U.R.B. said:


> Change is good ,but at times it doesn't always go well with the identity.I mean the change of identity.A username you put or select for yourself to log in a forum, with the passage of time becomes your identity.A change or frequent changes may mess with everything for the reader or other members of forum that they relate with you.Use this facility with caution.
> Please have some confidence in whatever you select for yourself and stick with it.
> BTW what's in the name ?
> It's all that you do makes or breaks you.
> 
> Just another Huwaii fire from my side.
> I hope that nobody gets hurt at the other end.


I think that name serve me batter and old one is older then 7 years, so as you say change is good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

ghazaliy2k said:


> I think that name serve me batter and old one is older then 7 years, so as you say change is good


 when your userid is changed and you change your diplay pic you will confuse some for a shory time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

ghazaliy2k said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> "MyAnalogous" is available? if do please change into that


Still waiting



persona_non_grata said:


> I guess I am not only one who stalks and tries to keep track of user IDs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

When I joined this forum, I don't know why, I thought it was some official website of the military. Meaning an official website of the Pakistan Army.
So, when I joined I put on my Real name, but I want to change it. How do I?

If have request Mods many times but he is not changing it


----------



## Pindi Boy

When I joined this forum, I don't know why, I thought it was some official website of the military. Meaning an official website of the Pakistan Army.
So, when I joined I put on my Real name, but I want to change it. How do I?

If have request Mods many times but he is not changing it


----------



## Pindi Boy

When I joined this forum, I don't know why, I thought it was some official website of the military. Meaning an official website of the Pakistan Army.
So, when I joined I put on my Real name, but I want to change it. How do I?

If have request Mods many times but he is not changing it


----------



## Maarkhoor

@usama fiaz 
Here you can request


----------



## Pindi Boy

@WebMaster


----------



## Pindi Boy

Plz sir change my name To @f16


----------



## Maarkhoor

usama fiaz said:


> Plz sir change my name To @f16


Dear @f16 already taken by somebody


----------



## Pindi Boy

MaarKhoor said:


> Dear @f16 already taken by somebody


Can't it be F-16 ???


----------



## Maarkhoor

usama fiaz said:


> Can't it be F-16 ???


You can try tag mods with your name choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

There is no problem using your real name here. Look at me, I am using my real name.


----------



## Ragnar

^^ Daughter Killer..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Ragnar said:


> ^^ Daughter Killer..


Not really. She just fell into a fire that was built to keep the Army warm and tied herself to a stake. Also, the men really wanted some meat.


----------



## BordoEnes

Stannis Baratheon said:


> There is no problem using your real name here. Look at me, I am using my real name.



Loved you all the way until you pulled that dick move on your daughter.


----------



## Joseph Goebbels

I want to change my name to Joseph Goebbels .


----------



## Indika

@WebMaster sir can you please change my user name to "Indica"


----------



## My-Analogous

SHAHEEN-X said:


> When I joined this forum, I don't know why, I thought it was some official website of the military. Meaning an official website of the Pakistan Army.
> So, when I joined I put on my Real name, but I want to change it. How do I?
> 
> If have request Mods many times but he is not changing it



same here 

Please change my name to "My-Analogous" and i know it is free and having beautiful meaning "
میرے مطابق" in urdu @WebMaster


----------



## Salik

ghazaliy2k said:


> same here
> 
> Please change my name to "My-Analogous" and i now it is free and having beautiful meaning "
> میرے مطابق" in urdu @WebMaster



I joined with my real name then i found it was a shadow world. Guess what did i do? I didn't ask for name change, i made another account, then couple of more accounts. All got banned when multiple accounts were shut down. Little childish, but now here finally : )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

@WebMaster
Please change my name to "Saifullah".


----------



## My-Analogous

Please change my name to "My-Analogous" and i know it is free and having beautiful meaning "
میرے مطابق" in urdu @WebMaster

@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster
@WebMaster


----------



## Random Jan-e-mann

@WebMaster
I register here today and in a hurry I misspelled my ID kindly correct it to
*Random Jan-e-mann*
a tribute to all random girls I met while riding my bike and because of their mesmerizing beauty I have few sleepless nights for every encounter.


----------



## My-Analogous

Random Janeman said:


> @WebMaster
> I register here today and in a hurry I misspelled my ID kindly correct it to
> *Random Jan-e-mann*



i am waiting from 27-11-2015. Please wait for your turn


----------



## Random Jan-e-mann

ghazaliy2k said:


> i am waiting from 27-11-2015. Please wait for your turn


Sir I requested to webmaster and I think he can change / amend many in a row. anyways Dear Webmaster please change his ID first.


----------



## EagleEyes

RajputRana said:


> @WebMaster
> Please change my name to "Saifullah".



Already in use.


----------



## Random Jan-e-mann

@WebMaster 
thanking you Sir


----------



## Saifullah

WebMaster said:


> Already in use.


Can you check when was the last time the person came online ?


----------



## My-Analogous

WebMaster said:


> Already in use.



Thank you


----------



## Random Jan-e-mann

My-Analogous said:


> What about my request?


Your name is changed as per request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oruc

WebMaster said:


> Already in use.


Asslam o Alaikum
Webby plz change my user name to sabih61.


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WebMaster @Horus
Sir may be it is bit unique request but Sir can you change *Senior Member *tag with *Snake Eater*.
Like that


----------



## Who.Cares

WebMaster said:


> Already in use.


Hi @WebMaster Sir, please change my nick. New Nickname in spoiler code.


Spoiler: Nickname Change Request:



Who.Cares


----------



## Saifullah

WebMaster said:


> Already in use.


Jazak ALLAH


----------



## Salman_Farsi

May I have my name changed to 'Salman_Farsi'?
@WebMaster


----------



## Max

Mods plz change my name to 7000

Mods plz change my id name to 7000


----------



## SALMAN F

Name change to salmanov


----------



## madmusti

@WebMaster 

Please change my name to "Marul" or "MaruI"


----------



## RAMPAGE

MaarKhoor said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> Sir may be it is bit unique request


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Maarkhoor

RAMPAGE said:


> You'd be surprised.


Why ?


----------



## Sipahi

@WebMaster @Horus

Kindly change my ID to *Sipahi*


----------



## Moonlight

@WebMaster @Horus
sir please kindly change my username to Moonlight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nexus

@WebMaster @Horus

sirs, Please Change my username to *Maghavan
*
Thanks in Advance


----------



## The Sandman

@WebMaster so now that PDF is back again with everything working normally kindly change my nick to
The Sandman


----------



## EagleEyes

The Sandman said:


> @WebMaster so now that PDF is back again with everything working normally kindly change my nick to
> The Sandman



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

@WebMaster ...


----------



## EagleEyes

scholseys said:


> @WebMaster Sir please change my screen name to scholseys, the political situation in my country isnt very good.



Done. Just change the flag and don't worry about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

WebMaster said:


> Done. Just change the flag and don't worry about it.


thank you


----------



## I.R.A

@WebMaster If it is possible for you, please change my username to "User" , I will appreciate that and if its already chosen please add whatever digits you wish to add to it, I won't mind. Thanking you in anticipation and job well done recovering from recent mishap.

Regards,


----------



## 24 Hours

Hello, I would like to please request my username be changed to Samsa.
@WebMaster


----------



## Asmar Hussain

please change my name to Asmar Hussain thanks


----------



## EagleEyes

Asmar Hussain said:


> please change my name to Asmar Hussain thanks



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WebMaster said:


> Done.





Color_Less_Sky said:


> @WebMaster If it is possible for you, please change my username to "User" , I will appreciate that and if its already chosen please add whatever digits you wish to add to it, I won't mind. Thanking you in anticipation and job well done recovering from recent mishap.
> 
> Regards,



Sir maira naa v change kar dio plj plj.


----------



## EagleEyes

User said:


> Sir maira naa v change kar dio plj plj.


done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WebMaster said:


> done



Thank you ......................... you are the best webmaster I have ever conversed with on any forum, and by the way you are only one and PDF is the only forum I use . Thanks have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

WebMaster said:


> Done.




Plz change my name to "Max"


----------



## untitled

Hi Webby

Can I have my name changed to:

member.exe

Thanks


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Time for makeover. @WebMaster could you please change my name to Kaptaan. Thanks.


----------



## untitled

persona_non_grata said:


> Hi Webby
> 
> Can I have my name changed to:
> 
> member.exe
> 
> Thanks



@WebMaster


----------



## EagleEyes

Max said:


> Plz change my name to "Max"





member.exe said:


> Hi Webby
> 
> Can I have my name changed to:
> 
> member.exe
> 
> Thanks





Kaptaan said:


> Time for makeover. @WebMaster could you please change my name to Kaptaan. Thanks.



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHD

@WebMaster can you plz change my username to " CHD"


----------



## UkroTurk

@WebMaster 

İ would like to reset my pasword.
İ tried to reset 2 times but i havent got email from dpk yet.

İ cant remember my password that is saved on my device.
could you please send me link password reset .
Best Regards.


----------



## AKD

@WebMaster

Could you please change my name to "AKD"


----------



## Levina

UkroTurk said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> İ would like to reset my pasword.
> İ tried to reset 2 times *but i havent got email from dpk yet*.
> 
> .


check your spam noooh.


----------



## UkroTurk

I've already checked spam. nothing.

Doesn't matter -I remembered password today


----------



## Pindi Boy

Hi @WebMaster please change my name to "Human of Pindi"


----------



## UkroTurk

UkroTurk said:


> I've already checked spam. nothing.
> 
> Doesn't matter -I remembered password today


Password has been changed 
Thank you very much.


----------



## CHD

@WebMaster can you plz change my name to CHD


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

@WebMaster 
Can you please change my name into 
The Sword Of Allah


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

pls change my name to kakar_khan_garinjo_noniponi


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Syed mohammad said:


> @WebMaster
> Can you please change my name into
> The Sword Of Allah


@WebMaster


----------



## JonAsad

Syed mohammad said:


> @WebMaster


This name has beed already given to the great Suhabi of Rasol Allah, Hazrat Khalid Bin Waleed (RA).


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

JonAsad said:


> This name has beed already given to the great Suhabi of Rasol Allah, Hazrat Khalid Bin Waleed (RA).


Lol yes man no one can replace him i dont remember but think that hazrat umar said that no women can give birth to a man as khalid bin waleed ☺️ Well we can only admire and follow the old legends


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Syed mohammad said:


> @WebMaster


@WebMaster


----------



## The Sandman

Syed mohammad said:


> @WebMaster


Stop tagging him again and again he will change it in a few days


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

The Sandman said:


> Stop tagging him again and again he will change it in a few days


Sure np i done it again because i think his thing gets really busy


----------



## Pindi Boy

EagleEyes said:


> Done.


@Horus
@EagleEyes 
Hi sir please change my name to
"Pakistan Zindabad"


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Al-Qassam Brigade said:


> @Horus
> @EagleEyes
> Hi sir please change my name to
> "Pakistan Zindabad"


Ask webmaster he done mine


----------



## Pindi Boy

The Sword Of Allah said:


> Ask webmaster he done mine


i am asking them for last 3 months
@WebMaster please change my name to
"Pakistan Zindabad"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> i am asking them for last 3 months
> @WebMaster please change my name to
> "Pakistan Zindabad"


Whatabout now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

The Sword Of Allah said:


> Whatabout now


this time it worked..
thanks


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Np


Pakistan Zindabad said:


> this time it worked..
> thanks


np bruh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> Hi @WebMaster please change my name to "Human of Pindi"


Yaa kesa naam haa....Human of pindi...bhai Pindi ma human nahi hotaa.. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

eyeswideshut said:


> @WebMaster sir can you please change my user name to "Indica"


@WebMaster , can you please look at this old request for user name change.

"Indica" or "Indika" will do.


----------



## Finer

One has found his way to stalk me little while ago which i reported to ban. Nevertheless, i request for username changed. Better be safe than sorry. PM me [private] for what username should be picked.


----------



## Pindi Boy

HAIDER said:


> Yaa kesa naam haa....Human of pindi...bhai Pindi ma human nahi hotaa.. ?


htte han shayad issi liye inho ne 3 months tak request karnay k bawajud b change nhe kiya


----------



## PakAlp

Hi administration
How can I change my username please


----------



## The Sandman

ali786uk said:


> Hi administration
> How can I change my username please


Ask on this thread by tagging webmaster
https://defence.pk/threads/request-change-of-user-name.360119/page-25


----------



## CHD

ali786uk said:


> Hi administration
> How can I change my username please


why do you want to change your uername when you have posted 6 messages in last 9 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

CHD said:


> why do you want to change your uername when you have posted 6 messages in last 9 years


You will get reply in next two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

CHD said:


> why do you want to change your uername when you have posted 6 messages in last 9 years



I forgot my password and recently got it back as I tried to log in the account. I have another account AliKashmir but will delete that one soon. And lastly I haven't been posting but been active guest member since around the time I made this account so it has a history of me being registered. 2007 till 2016 is a long time being a guest member and browsing nearly everyday for pak military updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

The Sword Of Allah said:


> Np
> 
> np bruh



Can you change my username please


----------



## Delnavaz B

ali786uk said:


> I forgot my password and recently got it back as I tried to log in the account. I have another account AliKashmir but will delete that one soon. And lastly I haven't been posting but been active guest member since around the time I made this account so it has a history of me being registered. 2007 till 2016 is a long time being a guest member and browsing nearly everyday for pak military updates.


Same like me but never dare to register since i am non techincal person and some people here quite knowledgble about military stuff but love to read about our military.

I am vivisting this forum since ages but got register today i hope i will contribute the best i could.


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

ali786uk said:


> Can you change my username please


@WebMaster


----------



## PakAlp

The Sword Of Allah said:


> @WebMaster



?????????????????? How long till a response?


----------



## .

@WebMaster Hello can you please change my name to BondedByBlood Please
Thanks


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

ali786uk said:


> ?????????????????? How long till a response?





ali786uk said:


> ?????????????????? How long till a response?


Go to his profile then tell him the name and tag him



The Sword Of Allah said:


> Go to his profile then tell him the name and tag him


@WebMaster


----------



## WebMaster

ali786uk said:


> Can you change my username please



To what


----------



## Indika

@WebMaster, Sir can you please change my user name to "Indica" or "Indika"


----------



## SALMAN F

@WebMaster name change to SALMAN F


----------



## PakAlp

WebMaster said:


> To what



DefenceSultan

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

WebMaster said:


> To what


Please Change my display name to fitpOsitive. Thanks in advance sir.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Please change my name to = Tulwar

thanks, @WebMaster @Horus @WAJsal


----------



## ebrahym

@WebMaster 
kindly plz change my name to 
ebrahym
plz plz plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## ebrahym

@WebMaster yar krdo na name change plz

@WebMaster yar apny Pakistani bhai ki baat ni suny gy ab matlb bhaiyon ka tou zamana e ni raha


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> @WebMaster yar krdo na name change plz
> 
> @WebMaster yar apny Pakistani bhai ki baat ni suny gy ab matlb bhaiyon ka tou zamana e ni raha


Sir @WebMaster Kindly don't oblige his request whoever disagree with this home troll hes resort to insult him / her.


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> Sir @WebMaster Kindly don't oblige his request whoever disagree with this home troll hes resort to insult him / her.


now u r taking it too far
nevertheless i apologized to u for any provoking
kindly go to my profile page and hit ignore

dont listen to her @WebMaster i m a male and my real name is ebrahym that is why kept my name a_b as initial
i have requested it to horus a month ago nut now realize it is u who do that kindly change my name


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> now u r taking it too far
> nevertheless i apologized to u for any provoking
> kindly go to my profile page and hit ignore
> 
> dont listen to her @WebMaster i m a male and my real name is ebrahym that is why kept my name a_b as initial
> i have requested it to horus a month ago nut now realize it is u who do that kindly change my name


Sir @WebMaster he is harrasing me and resort to reducible my all post Kindly punish him.


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> harrasing me and resort to reducible my all post Kindly punish him.


@WebMaster go through both our posts and decide for urself


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> @WebMaster go through both our posts and decide for urself


Please @WebMaster


----------



## Major d1

I want to change my name ----- d1wolf


----------



## Indrajit

@WebMaster, Can I please have my user name altered slightly to Indrajit.

Thanks


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

my new name shall be dunyakaakhrisamosa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WebMaster

Indrajit said:


> @WebMaster, Can I please have my user name altered slightly to Indrajit.
> 
> Thanks



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> my new name shall be dunyakaakhrisamosa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> my new name shall be dunyakaakhrisamosa


Be careful what you wish for.
Webby??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

ok I ve changed my mind, new name is Terimareyikmarzi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> ok I ve changed my mind, new name is Terimareyikmarzi.



When you said you were the last samosa what did you imply by that?
1) Humanity no longer possesses the technology to manufacture samosa?
2) Humans have become extinct?


----------



## 24 Hours

@WebMaster
I request that my username be changed to* Ashes*.
Thank you.


----------



## [Bregs]

Dear Admin kindly change my user name from [Bregs] to *Bregs* as members are unable to tag me

Thanks

@WebMaster @Oscar @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

webmaster change my name too.


----------



## kobiraaz

@WebMaster Sir Please change my id name to Bard of Bengal


----------



## Grevion

@WebMaster can you please change my username to Advaita.


----------



## Dirtdiver

@WebMaster Hello

I believe some members got offended by the username I picked. It'd be nice if you could change it to Dirtdiver

Thank you


----------



## Grevion

litefire said:


> @WebMaster can you please change my username to Advaita.


@WebMaster no no.
I want my name to be Jansatta.


----------



## Dirtdiver

Atatürk said:


> @WebMaster Hello
> 
> I believe some members got offended by the username I picked. It'd be nice if you could change it to Dirtdiver
> 
> Thank you



@WebMaster @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

litefire said:


> @WebMaster no no.
> I want my name to be Jansatta.


Ok webby @WebMaster this is the last and my final choice of name. Please change my username to Grevion.


----------



## Brickwall

@WebMaster Hello Mods, please change my username to Heretic..thanks


----------



## Joe Shearer

kobiraaz said:


> @WebMaster Sir Please change my id name to Bard of Bengal



You ARE asking for trouble. I can see the day when people deliberately refer to you as Bored of Bengal. Your choice. Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laphroaig

@WebMaster please change my name to "*Old Monk*". Thank you.


----------



## abdulbarijan

@WebMaster -- Hi sir, I'd like to request an id rename to " sharingan " if possible. Please and thank you


----------



## 111 Birgade

@WebMaster
Today I register on PDF but made a mistake in spellings of my ID could you let me know how can I correct the spelling or do it for me thanks in advance.
My ID is *111Birgade* but correct spellings are *111Brigade 
Thanks & Regards,*


----------



## livingdead

@WebMaster @Horus please change my id to livingdead


----------



## livingdead

Indrajit said:


> @WebMaster, Can I please have my user name altered slightly to Indrajit.
> 
> Thanks


do you need to use new user name when logging in, after the change?


----------



## Indrajit

hinduguy said:


> do you need to use new user name when logging in, after the change?



Yes


----------



## [Bregs]

Dear Admin kindly change my user name from [Bregs] to Bregs as members are unable to tag me. The older request is pending since 29th August 

Thanks

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

hinduguy said:


> @WebMaster @Horus please change my id to livingdead


Hello livingdead. 
Not much active these days?? Whats up??


----------



## livingdead

litefire said:


> Hello livingdead.
> Not much active these days?? Whats up??


busy with stuff.. your id still not changed?


----------



## Grevion

hinduguy said:


> busy with stuff.. your id still not changed?


No. Webby seems to be a bit busy.


----------



## Margarita

Please change my name to Margarita from Maragarita.

There was a typing error while registering.

Thanks


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Can you please change my name to TheDarkKnight ... ( append 87 or 786 or anyothe number if already taken)


----------



## DesiWarrior

@WebMaster Can you please change my username to 'DesiWarrior'.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

Hi @WebMaster 
Dude please change my name to 'Northern'


----------



## Grevion

Hello, @WebMaster 
Plz chng my username to Grevion.


----------



## WebMaster

BondedByBlood said:


> Hi @WebMaster
> Dude please change my name to 'Northern'



Still need it changed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

WebMaster said:


> Still need it changed?


Yes please change it


----------



## I.R.A

@Well.wisher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

@WebMaster 

Kindly change it to anyone of the below in descending order
mr.robot
mr_robot
mr-robot


----------



## WhyCry

@WebMaster Please change my name to WhyCry

Thank you.


----------



## WebMaster

@SHERDIL


----------



## Mutakalim

Hi @WebMaster please change my name to "Gillani88" or if it is not available than to "Gillani8899". Thanks


----------



## Silver Fox XN

@WebMaster Kindly change my username to 'Silver Fox XN"


----------



## WebMaster

whiskey2365 said:


> @WebMaster Kindly change my username to 'Silver Fox XN"



Are you sure?


----------



## livingdead

WebMaster said:


> Are you sure?


when are you changing mine to 'livingdead'?


----------



## TruthHurtz

hinduguy said:


> when are you changing mine to 'livingdead'?



i like hinduguy

it says that you are both a hindu and a guy


----------



## livingdead

TruthHurtz said:


> i like hinduguy
> 
> it says that you are both a hindu and a guy


well now i am both living and a bit dead inside.. so its more appropriate( I am still hindu and still a guy.. no change there. just less relevant)..


----------



## TruthHurtz

hinduguy said:


> well now i am both living and a *bit dead inside*.. so its more appropriate( I am still hindu and still a guy.. no change there. just less relevant)..



so your last heart attack led to measurable cell death in your body?


----------



## livingdead

TruthHurtz said:


> so your last heart attack led to measurable cell death in your body?


not sure which bits are dead...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silver Fox XN

WebMaster said:


> Are you sure?


Yes!


----------



## WebMaster

hinduguy said:


> when are you changing mine to 'livingdead'?



You are very well known by that name, why dont you keep it.


----------



## livingdead

WebMaster said:


> You are very well known by that name, why dont you keep it.


yeah that's because of my post count... if I could I would just kill that id and get a new one with zero post count but since that wont be possible, please change it.. (horus, spring onion and vcheng have done it.. am certainly not more infamous than them...  )
also can you tell me how to login back once it is changed? new user id but same password, right?


----------



## X-Service Man

Hi @WebMaster pls edit my ID as
*Ex-Serviceman*


----------



## bananarepublic

could u please change my username to bananarepublic


----------



## Brickwall

Pls change my Username from guysach to Brickwall

Thnks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

@WebMaster pls change my name to bananarepublic i have been waiting


----------



## WebMaster

bananarepublic said:


> @WebMaster pls change my name to bananarepublic i have been waiting


done.



hinduguy said:


> yeah that's because of my post count... if I could I would just kill that id and get a new one with zero post count but since that wont be possible, please change it.. (horus, spring onion and vcheng have done it.. am certainly not more infamous than them...  )
> also can you tell me how to login back once it is changed? new user id but same password, right?


Yes.


----------



## livingdead

WebMaster said:


> done.
> 
> 
> Yes.


cool..thanks..


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

Please change my username because it's long and anonying :/ 
change it to: alimentosmoziilla


----------



## Spring Onion

livingdead said:


> yeah that's because of my post count... if I could I would just kill that id and get a new one with zero post count but since that wont be possible, please change it.. (horus, spring onion and vcheng have done it.. am certainly not more infamous than them...  )
> also can you tell me how to login back once it is changed? new user id but same password, right?


 Your new IS is shitttttttt. 

old one was good


----------



## Deidara

Please change my username to 'Deidara'.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Horus @WebMaster please change my name to "Burnol"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Advocate Pakistan

@WebMaster kindly change my name to "Advocate Pakistan" please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Advocate Pakistan said:


> @WebMaster kindly change my name to "Advocate Pakistan" please.



Changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WebMaster said:


> Changed.



Can you please change mine to I.R.A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Thanks a lot


----------



## Deidara

Dear WebMaster please change my username to "Deidara". I'll make good posts from now onwards i promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

WebMaster said:


> Changed.


can you please change my name to Burnol??


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Hey boss. My name is quite long and difficult and Ive been here for quite a long time. Can I have it changed to:

Mountain Gorilla

@WebMaster 

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

set me free or kill me change my username or ban my account


----------



## Lone Ranger

@WebMaster sir please change my name to "Lone Ranger"


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Good Afternoon MOD,

Can you change my user name to " Jailer " Please. It is very long and some times it hard for me to remember. 

Thank you very much!!

Kind regards,
Jailer


----------



## 24 Hours

Please change my username to Ashes
@WebMaster 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

@WebMaster sir , i formally request you to change my username to SkyWing . (W capital of Wing )
THANKS in advance sir.


----------



## Pakistani E

@WebMaster @Horus

Please kindly change my name to "Sher Shah Awan". Thanks.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

@WebMaster kindly change my name to "The Fist" thank you


----------



## WebMaster

JungleBook said:


> set me free or kill me change my username or ban my account


to what


----------



## WarFariX

S


WebMaster said:


> to what


Sir jee plz  , change it to SkyWing


----------



## Lone Ranger

@WebMaster sir g please change my name to "Lone Ranger"


----------



## Callisto

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> @WebMaster sir g please change my name to "Lone Ranger"


I bet you just watched that movie and decided to change your nick because it sounds cool.


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster now is the time that you start charging for ID change and rank upgrades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Callisto said:


> I bet you just watched that movie and decided to change your nick because it sounds cool.


----------



## Deidara

WebMaster said:


> to what


Deidara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Pakistani Exile said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> Please kindly change my name to "Sher Shah Awan". Thanks.
> 
> Regards.


 you sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

storm_eagle said:


> How to change the name??
> 
> Thanks




Post your request by tagging WebMaster, with desired user name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_storm

@WebMaster change my name to 
Qazi Muhammad Kamran


----------



## PakAlp

@WebMaster can you please change my username to Sniper. If not available then to Mubarizun or Janissary


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

@WebMaster Please change 
Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

@WebMaster
Dear sir,
I have a rank of captain but I am more of an airforce guy, so I humbly request you to change it to an equivalent airforce rank if possible.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Riz

Dear @WebMaster

Please change my Name of *Riz * if possible....Thanks in advance

@Riz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Jugger said:


> @WebMaster
> Dear sir,
> I have a rank of captain but I am more of an airforce guy, so I humbly request you to change it to an equivalent airforce rank if possible.
> Thank you in advance.




Go to your Account, Personal Details, then scroll a bit down that you will an option as RANKS so select the category of your interest, save changes and there you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

The Eagle said:


> Go to your Account, Personal Details, then scroll a bit down that you will an option as RANKS so select the category of your interest, save changes and there you go.


Thank you for taking the time out and replying to my silly question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

WebMaster said:


> you sure?



Yes, please.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dear
@WebMaster
Please change my name to "QANAS MUSTAKSHAF " or "MUSTAKSHAF"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

قناص said:


> Dear
> @WebMaster
> Please change my name to "QANAS MUSTAKSHAF " or "MUSTAKSHAF"



It's your name which helps me differentiate between these two Arabic alphabets ف ق .  
But I'm sure you miss out on a lot of tags because ppl find it difficult to tag you.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Levina said:


> It's your name which helps me differentiate between these two Arabic alphabets ف ق .
> But I'm sure you miss out on a lot of tags because ppl find it difficult to tag you.


Not difficult but impossible.


----------



## Levina

قناص said:


> Not difficult but impossible.


Oh yeah right.
The Arabic keyboard makes it difficult. 
فناص@
@فناص
Lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Please change my user name to EndangeredSpecies.


----------



## WarFariX

@WebMaster Dear sir , plz ab to name change karden ap , I have requested soooooo many times. My name is too big. Could you kindly change it to WarFariX plz


----------



## WebMaster

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Dear
> @WebMaster
> Please change my name to "QANAS MUSTAKSHAF " or "MUSTAKSHAF"



Seems like you want to start getting tagged again?

I have changed majority of the usernames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

WebMaster said:


> Seems like you want to start getting tagged again?
> 
> I have changed majority of the usernames.


Thanks webby,I think I was only one left with that name,
changed it because that's not understood by many.


----------



## WarFariX

WebMaster said:


> Seems like you want to start getting tagged again?
> 
> I have changed majority of the usernames.


Thnx very very much sir


----------



## Nevsky

Can my name be changed to Nevsky, thanks in advance.

@WebMaster


----------



## gangsta_rap

@WebMaster 
Change country flag to Canada please.


----------



## WebMaster

GIANTsasquatch said:


> @WebMaster
> Change country flag to Canada please.



Is that your country of origin?


----------



## Grevion

@WebMaster 
Webby can you please change my name back to Litefire please.


----------



## Logicaldude

Please change my username to Maulana Fazlullah pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

Plz change my user name to Angel of Mercy


----------



## SİLAHDAR

Moderator can replace my nick ''SERASKER'' pls.


----------



## Burhan Wani

@WebMaster @Horus @WAJsal @Zaki @waz 
YOu are requested to change my name from Jonah Arthur to Burhan Wani due to solidarity with Kashmiri resistance fighters and secondly JOnah Arthur name is not suitable with my Faith. Your urgent response will be encouraged because tomorrow will be the death anniversary of Burhan Wani. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@WebMaster @Horus @WAJsal @Zaki @waz Thankyou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall

Dear Admins of PDF,

I request you to please change my username Mati Ur Rahman into "Rockfall" . 

@WebMaster @Horus 

Your action will be highly appreciated.

Thanks..


----------



## tirdad

@WebMaster :

Dear Web Master, Please Change my Name to "Ancient Guardian of Persia"

Thank You Sir.


----------



## padamchen

tirdad said:


> @WebMaster :
> 
> Dear Web Master, Please Change my Name to "Ancient Guardian of Persia"
> 
> Thank You Sir.



You have a nice Persian name. Why anglicize it?

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username

Account> Preferences> Settings> Username Changes

Now you can change username on your own. Limit is you must have 6 posts and registered for 2 days. You can also only change 3 times ever. So use it wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

padamchen said:


> You have a nice Persian name. Why anglicize it?
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Realy?

is it nice ?



WebMaster said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username
> 
> Account> Preferences> Settings> Username Changes
> 
> Now you can change username on your own. Limit is you must have 6 posts and registered for 2 days. You can also only change 3 times ever. So use it wisely.


Hi there ...

thank for your help ...


----------



## padamchen

tirdad said:


> Realy?
> 
> is it nice ?



He was a Parthian King from the 1st century AD.

Ruled Armenia on behalf of his brother from what I read. 

This was around the time Rome's influence was waning.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@WebMaster
hey webby why cant i seem to put "e" in my username
when there is no one else named Dr. Strangelove ?


----------



## WebMaster

Dr. Stranglove said:


> @WebMaster
> hey webby why cant i seem to put "e" in my username
> when there is no one else named Dr. Strangelove ?



Dr. Strangelove?



Dr. Stranglove said:


> @WebMaster
> hey webby why cant i seem to put "e" in my username
> when there is no one else named Dr. Strangelove ?



What message do you get or errror?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

WebMaster said:


> Dr. Strangelove?
> 
> 
> 
> What message do you get or errror?


its says its already in use


----------



## WebMaster

Dr. Stranglove said:


> its says its already in use


try now


----------



## Finer

@WebMaster

It is humble request. Can you change my username 'Fallen King' to 'Reborn King'? That would be great. Thank!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Fallen King said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> It is humble request. Can you change my username 'Fallen King' to 'Reborn King'? That would be great. Thank!


 I would love to be called a KingS Slayer then  (Joking)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Fallen King said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> It is humble request. Can you change my username 'Fallen King' to 'Reborn King'? That would be great. Thank!



You have the option in your accounts settings to change it yourself ........... but there is a limit to it ......... only three times I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

I.R.A said:


> You have the option in your accounts settings to change it yourself ........... but there is a limit to it ......... only three times I think.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Please change my display name to Save_Kaavan. Thanks in advance sir. I am doing this for a cause. Will get back to my current name asa the thing gets done. @WebMaster


----------



## dBSPL

Hello there,
When I joined the forum, I wanted to use Kutay( blessed moon in turkish) , which is my real name. However, after get a warning from @WebMaster , I learned some PDF users might misunderstand. In order not to disturb anyone, I request that my username be changed to "dB SPL".

Best regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

fitpOsitive said:


> Please change my display name to Save_Kaavan. Thanks in advance sir. I am doing this for a cause. Will get back to my current name asa the thing gets done. @WebMaster





Kutay said:


> Hello there,
> When I joined the forum, I wanted to use Kutay( blessed moon in turkish) , which is my real name. However, after get a warning from @WebMaster , I learned some PDF users might misunderstand. In order not to disturb anyone, I request that my username be changed to "dB SPL".
> 
> Best regards.



You can change it yourself using the URL in your profile drop down (Change Username).
https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zarvan said:


> @WebMaster Please change my name to Assassin Zarvan


nice name


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Can you please change my name to Markhor


----------



## IrishWhiskey

WebMaster said:


> You can change it yourself using the URL in your profile drop down (Change Username).
> https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username


@WebMaster 
The given link says permission denied.
Can you please change username to
IrishWhiskey


----------



## 0scarMike

@WebMaster kindly change my name to Mullick typing mistake.


----------



## WebMaster

0scarMike said:


> @WebMaster kindly change my name to Mullick typing mistake.


https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username


----------



## BL33D

Please change my name to "bl33d"


----------



## Paro_Peagus

@WebMaster can you please change my name to P@RO


----------



## Philosopher

parthiv said:


> @WebMaster can you please change my name to P@RO



You can change it yourself here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username


----------



## Paro_Peagus

Philosopher said:


> You can change it yourself here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/account/change-username


It says I dont have permissions.


----------



## Philosopher

parthiv said:


> It says I dont have permissions.



I see, then I say it is probably due to your post count. There must have a certain threshold that you need to meet. Don't worry, the administrators can help you. Apologies for not being able to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMMORTAL584

Plz change my name to Himanshu.


----------



## Mamluk

Please change my name to nameless


----------



## Laser

Hello Mod: WebMaster & PDF, Please change my user name from imran_haji27 to Laser thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

I used to be able to change my user name by clicking on my account but now I don't need the option anymore. Perhaps it's because I change my username 3 times which is the limit I can change it by myself. Would I need to contact a moderator to change my username? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chand mukhra

yes contact mods or admin


----------



## Figaro

Austin Powers said:


> I used to be able to change my user name by clicking on my account but now I don't need the option anymore. Perhaps it's because I change my username 3 times which is the limit I can change it by myself. Would I need to contact a moderator to change my username? Thanks in advance.


Why do you want to change your username again if you've already changed it so many times


----------



## Raja Porus

I can't change mine though ive never changed before


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mods, please change my username from Austin Powers to Tai Hai Chen. Thanks in advance. You guys rock!


----------



## Char

Can't find the button after I make the decision the new username.😁

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Mamluk said:


> Please change my name to nameless


Do you need it changed?


----------



## YeBeWarned

WebMaster said:


> Do you need it changed?



web, can you change my username ?

make it to ( YeBeWarned )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mamluk

WebMaster said:


> Do you need it changed?



Not anymore, lol. Thanks.


----------



## Muhammed45

@WebMaster sir, can you please change my username to @Muhammed45
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Looks like they took away the 3 change option.

@WebMaster could you change my username to Sharma Ji please ? 🙏

thanks much


----------



## Tomcats

I'd like to be renamed as Tomcats please.


----------



## WebMaster

Sharma Ji said:


> Looks like they took away the 3 change option.
> 
> @WebMaster could you change my username to Sharma Ji please ? 🙏
> 
> thanks much





Tomcats said:


> I'd like to be renamed as Tomcats please.



Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

@WebMaster could you change my name to vengeful fire please.

This would be my first name change. 

Thanks.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> @WebMaster could you change my name to vengeful fire please.
> 
> This would be my first name change.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


If it's first then you can do it by yourself. Where's that link? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## padamchen

Bagheera said:


> If it's first then you can do it by yourself. Where's that link?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I want @WebMaster to do something for me as acknowledgement for my efforts over a decade in enriching his forum.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

i wanna change my profile name to innominate artist
how can i change my profile name 
@WebMaster 
regards, 
aiman


----------



## Moon

@WebMaster
Can you change my username to "Moon"
Thanks in advance


----------



## WebMaster

Moon said:


> @WebMaster
> Can you change my username to "Moon"
> Thanks in advance


done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Packee

Requesting name change to "Packee".


----------



## Elgamd

@WebMaster 
Can you change my name to "Elgamd"
Thanks


----------



## WebMaster

Packee said:


> Requesting name change to "Packee".





Elgamd said:


> Elgamd


Done.


----------



## Pak47

@WebMaster 
Please change my name back to Pak47


----------



## WebMaster

Pak47 said:


> @WebMaster
> Please change my name back to Pak47


done.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Requesting name change to:

Kamikaze Pilot


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@WebMaster 

I want a cool sounding user name. Change it to:

Kamikaze Pilot


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Guys please correct the spelling to "Squadron Leader", thanks
@WebMaster

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## WebMaster

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Guys please correct the spelling to "Squadron Leader", thanks
> @WebMaster
> View attachment 814321

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

@WebMaster 

Is it possible for you to change my username to “Mirzali Khan”


----------



## Mirzali Khan

jus_chillin said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Is it possible for you to change my username to “Mirzali Khan”



@WebMaster 

Hi, is it possible for you to change my username to "Mirzali Khan"


----------



## PakAlp

How do I become a general from Full Member?


----------



## WebMaster

PakAlp said:


> How do I become a general from Full Member?








PDF Ranks


New Recruit 0-100 messages 2nd Lieutenant 101-500 Lieutenant 501-1000 Captain 1001-2000 Major 2001-3000 Lt. Colonel 3001-4000 Colonel 4001-5000 Brigadier 5001-6000 Major General 6001-7000 Lt. General 7001-8000 General 8001-35000 Field Marshall 35000



defence.pk


----------



## Pakistani E

@WebMaster 

Hi, can you change my name back to Pakistani Exile please? Thanks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Sher Shah Awan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Hi, can you change my name back to Pakistani Exile please? Thanks.


You can change it yourself



https://defence.pk/pdf/account/account-details

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

WebMaster said:


> You can change it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/account/account-details



Thank you, how long does it normally take to approve the name change? Of course it's not a big deal, just a matter of aesthetics...


----------



## Raja Porus

How long will it take for approval @The Eagle


----------



## VikingRaider

@WebMaster and @waz brothers , please change my name to *Viking22* if available! I commanded for vikingraider , but it was a wrong command.

So please change it to Viking22 or Viking 2022 whatever is available! Thanks and regards!


----------

